# Installation troubles



## Charles123 (May 31, 2013)

I purchased a Big Fish game from a store and cannot install in on my PC. I get an error message which states that I should look up the bigfishgames.com/help website.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What does the error message say in full, and at what point during the installation does it appear?

Have you been to their website for customer support?


----------

